# LuLa likes the Samsung NX1



## Juri (Nov 25, 2014)

http://www.luminous-landscape.com/reviews/cameras/samsung_nx1_first_impressions.shtml

LuLa is impressed. A contender for the APS-C crown.


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Nov 25, 2014)

I have never read it being refered to as LuLa before.


----------



## tolusina (Nov 25, 2014)

Juri said:


> http://www.luminous-landscape.com/reviews/cameras/samsung_nx1_first_impressions.shtml
> 
> LuLa is impressed. A contender for the APS-C crown.


LuLa has trouble reading Samsung's spec page that they linked to in the 'review'.
Lula mentions the NX1's weather sealing, Samsung's page states;
_"6 This product is not water or dust proof. It is designed to resist dust and minor splashes only. Exposure to severe conditions is not recommended."_

Not impressed with LuLa.

.


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Nov 25, 2014)

tolusina said:


> Juri said:
> 
> 
> > http://www.luminous-landscape.com/reviews/cameras/samsung_nx1_first_impressions.shtml
> ...



Well since there is no standard for the term "weather sealing" it is hard to tell if they got it right or wrong. No one is claiming that the camera is "weather sealed" only that it has "weather sealing". So if it is sealed against dust and minor splashes, it probably does have "weather sealing"

That's the problem with camera manufacturers using the term "weather sealing"


----------



## zim (Nov 25, 2014)

Ah it's not about a tellytubby...........


----------



## mkabi (Nov 25, 2014)

dilbert said:


> And if you look at Canon product pages that mention "weather <something>", nowhere do you find an actual definition of what that claim means.



Isn't it supposed to be 4 times better than the original 7D?
If so... then watch this:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RCT-YMgjm9k


----------



## Marauder (Nov 25, 2014)

mkabi said:


> dilbert said:
> 
> 
> > And if you look at Canon product pages that mention "weather <something>", nowhere do you find an actual definition of what that claim means.
> ...



Of relevance perhaps:


http://www.canonrumors.com/2014/11/canon-eos-7d-mark-ii-teardown-by-lensrentals-com/


----------



## tolusina (Nov 25, 2014)

Pentax-Ricoh isn't at all ambivalent about what they mean by weather sealing.

From....
http://www.us.ricoh-imaging.com/dslr/K-5_IIs

_"Fully weather sealed and coldproof design resists water, fog, snow, sand, dust, and more, for top performance in extreme field conditions as well as in the studio._"

.


----------



## weixing (Nov 26, 2014)

tolusina said:


> Juri said:
> 
> 
> > http://www.luminous-landscape.com/reviews/cameras/samsung_nx1_first_impressions.shtml
> ...


Hi,
Top be fair, I think when most said weather sealing, it's does not mean water and dust proof... it's just mean water and dust resistance... the different will be how good is the water and dust resistance.

The manual can be downloaded and will be interesting to take a look, but notices that it's in camera charging which I think is a big mistake... better come out with an external charger soon.

Anyway, let the camera "race" begin... Japanese company had lost the TV "race", let see whether will they lost the camera "race" too... 

Have a nice day.


----------



## dtaylor (Nov 26, 2014)

AcutancePhotography said:


> Well since there is no standard for the term "weather sealing" it is hard to tell if they got it right or wrong. No one is claiming that the camera is "weather sealed" only that it has "weather sealing". So if it is sealed against dust and minor splashes, it probably does have "weather sealing"
> 
> That's the problem with camera manufacturers using the term "weather sealing"



I agree in general, but given the LensRentals.com examination of the 7D mark II I think it's safe to say the 7D2 is on a different level of sealing. The NX1 is probably comparable to something like a 60D or 70D.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Nov 26, 2014)

I always find it interesting that LuLa falls in love with each new camera model. They are true Hardware Geeks. 

Their review of the new Pentax MF camera has me wanting one


----------



## wickidwombat (Nov 26, 2014)

it certainly looks impressive

28MP - I like its not too much more than the 22mp on the 5d3 so file handing wouldn't be too insane
AF - so far it looks amazing from these samples but would have to see how it went in the real world
high iso - wow this looks like it's pretty close to a 5D3 seriously 6400 is totally useable and even 12800 looks like it would work with some NR

i'd have to personally try the ergonomics to see if i liked it IMO this is the biggest area where all other manufacturers cant touch canon but thats just my personal take


----------



## Ivar (Nov 26, 2014)

My understanding is they give more love to those who are not afraid to mess up and try to challenge the marketplace. Long time ago even Canon was on their hot list with the 1Ds. 



Mt Spokane Photography said:


> I always find it interesting that LuLa falls in love with each new camera model. They are true Hardware Geeks.
> 
> Their review of the new Pentax MF camera has me wanting one


----------



## weixing (Nov 26, 2014)

Hi,
Very curious about how the Samsung NX1 work, so download the manual to take a look. The manual is only 222 pages and my impression is this is a very simple camera and basically no customization available, but it includes a function to email your photos... not sure is it practical as most email don't allow you to attached large file. 

Have a nice day.


----------



## Busted Knuckles (Nov 26, 2014)

I have read in b-school the Samsung pursuit of consumer electronics - they are not to be dismissed.

It would have been an interesting marketshare/brand/launch strategy if they had offered a small, solid, smart adapter to fit either Canon or Nikon optics to the body - perhaps someone will and then interesting things happen when all the Canon/Nikon glass is available to this new entrant.


----------



## mkabi (Nov 26, 2014)

Marauder said:


> mkabi said:
> 
> 
> > dilbert said:
> ...



Its all fine and dandy that someone is able to say "This is, by dissection at least, the most thoroughly weather-sealed camera I’ve ever run across"

But it really doesn't mean anything to me. Now... this (durability test): https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RCT-YMgjm9k

Proves that the 7D is a tank, weather? Pshhh is nothing...
Just waiting for a similar test to be done to the 7DII, any willing to do that to their camera?


----------



## Lawliet (Nov 26, 2014)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> I always find it interesting that LuLa falls in love with each new camera model.


Reviewing only the cameras that they are already interested in would explain quite a lot in that regard.


> Their review of the new Pentax MF camera has me wanting one


To sad it doesn't take the SK40-80LS


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Nov 26, 2014)

dilbert said:


> Mt Spokane Photography said:
> 
> 
> > I always find it interesting that LuLa falls in love with each new camera model. They are true Hardware Geeks.
> ...


 
Maybe Photography Geeks? 

Do the words matter so much? Michael has a nice article about his recent foray into astrophotography, along with not only the camera but the mount used to point it and track stars and planets. 

I like to read about his latest and greatest, and then 3 months later, when a clarification that points out why he has changed his mind, or some serious drawbacks.

Enthusiasm is catching.


----------

